# FreeBSD Foundation?



## Vincent See (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi guys! I just want to say more power to FreeBSD! I love this OS and keep learning things everyday. But something is bothering me, what happens if FreeBSD Foundation does not fullfil its monetary goal?
Amount Raised: $265,071 
Goal: $1,250,000

FreeBSD the Operating System will still continue despite of that right? I just keep worrying that it might affect it somehow. 

Thanks!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 30, 2016)

Someone who knows more about this will explain it better but the big push on donations comes at the end of the year. iirc, they were a million or so short last year in December and wound up going over that amount by the end of December.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 30, 2016)

If they don't reach their fundraising goals they will borrow from their rainy day fund to maintain the current level of funding.
Obviously this is less then ideal.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 30, 2016)

Last year I gave 1 big donation while this year I have done several smaller ones. I am please that the donation list tallies my multiple donations for the donor list. It is nice to have my donations recognized in the full amount for the year.. I like seeing my name on the donor list.
Whats surprising is the amount of developers on the list. Work their butts off and give money too. Wow that is dedication.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 30, 2016)

From the newsletters:
https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/FreeBSD-Foundation-July-2016-Update.pdf
"Last year we spent $1,093,204 and took in $656,594"


https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/w.../08/FreeBSD-Foundation-August-2016-Update.pdf
"Though we didn’t hit our fundraising expectations last year, we decided to tap into our investments, to allow us to continue the same level of support for FreeBSD that we provided last year."


----------



## Vincent See (Oct 1, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> Last year I gave 1 big donation while this year I have done several smaller ones. I am please that the donation list tallies my multiple donations for the donor list. It is nice to have my donations recognized in the full amount for the year.. I like seeing my name on the donor list.
> Whats surprising is the amount of developers on the list. Work their butts off and give money too. Wow that is dedication.



Thank you Phishfry! I also give donation whenever I can. I hope something amazing will happen to FreeBSD that will  reach there goal within the year. Thanks for clarifying.


----------

